# Stay Safe



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope all my fellow Floridians are taking this storm seriously. I am glad we are in Ohio for the Summer and are missing this thing. I have family in Key West who won't leave and I am beside myself. I am not sure I will have a house in Vero Beach to go back to in Oct, but at this point I don't care. I would rather be safe and Zach and Boo not be stressed. 

It has amazed me to see people interviewed who think this will be nothing and they are staying on a boat in the keys with their two dogs. I worry about the dogs they don't get a choice. :smilie_tischkante:

Please be safe everyone.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so upset for you Mags! This is horrific storm and when you get those two brothers back you need to beat them with a , I don't know, something that hurts! This hurricane is enormous, and I cannot believe people stayed on a boat! But we worry for you and your brothers and sisters. 
I cannot believe how people don't worry. We have a house rented for a month in Cape coral starting the 23rd. I have tried to cancel and reschedule and she just says we need to wait and see what happens!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> I hope all my fellow Floridians are taking this storm seriously. I am glad we are in Ohio for the Summer and are missing this thing. I have family in Key West who won't leave and I am beside myself. I am not sure I will have a house in Vero Beach to go back to in Oct, but at this point I don't care. I would rather be safe and Zach and Boo not be stressed.
> 
> It has amazed me to see people interviewed who think this will be nothing and they are staying on a boat in the keys with their two dogs. I worry about the dogs they don't get a choice. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Please be safe everyone.


Mag's, I hope your house will be okay. But, good for you for using common sense and realizing that it's more important to make every possible effort to be safe. And, of course, you are also thinking about Zach and Boo ... that they are safe and not stressed.

I have a family member who risks his life every time these big storms come up ... he is a first responder and a fire chief. He risks his life with under water rescues. I become so angry when people don't listen to the authorities who tell them they must evacuate before these serious storms. I am thinking mostly of younger adults who should know better. And, I want to scream every time I see a news station show or interview these guys on the news. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone who has been ... and, who will still encounter these terrible hurricane/storms. I watch the news and feel so grateful to be in a comfortable and warm home tonight.

Mag's, hugs to you, Zach, and Boo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Mags I'm glad you're away from all this. I thought of you today as well as soooooo many sm friends.I am so worried for them and you.I really think people need to leave, you would think after the horrible flooding in Texas and Louisiana, they would get some sense about themselves. But they won't listen until its to late, I have been praying for you dear friend I miss you and the boys:wub: I look at your picture with your boys daily on my prayer wall. Tomorrow I'll pray specific about your family and your house. Please come back and let us know how things go after this huge hurricane. I love you :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm sitting here this morning listening to the news on this monster hurricane and it's not good for the entire state of Florida. I live in Highlands County which is pretty much in the center of the state. This morning they are saying the track is to turn north and come ashore somewhere around Miami and then continue north and go right over Highlands County. So scary. We won't have flooding, at least not from any body of water, but will have to deal with heavy rain and wind. Please pray for us and everyone in its path.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm sitting here this morning listening to the news on this monster hurricane and it's not good for the entire state of Florida. I live in Highlands County which is pretty much in the center of the state. This morning they are saying the track is to turn north and come ashore somewhere around Miami and then continue north and go right over Highlands County. So scary. We won't have flooding, at least not from any body of water, but will have to deal with heavy rain and wind. Please pray for us and everyone in its path.


Maggie, can you evacuate? Even in the middle of the state can be dangerous w/this beast. If you need a place to go I am outside Austin. I have a tiny guest room & dogs are welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for everyone involved. I can't imagine what it would be like to leave your home and not know what you're going to come back to when this is all over. It's just awful beyond words.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm sitting here this morning listening to the news on this monster hurricane and it's not good for the entire state of Florida. I live in Highlands County which is pretty much in the center of the state. This morning they are saying the track is to turn north and come ashore somewhere around Miami and then continue north and go right over Highlands County. So scary. We won't have flooding, at least not from any body of water, but will have to deal with heavy rain and wind. Please pray for us and everyone in its path.


Pat, is it too late for you to evacuate? This storm is a monster. Please stay safe and let us know you're ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - you already know that Sherry and I will line up behind you to beat your brothers not senseless but sense into them!!! I pray they'll be okay. I totally agree with everything that Marie said. People don't only risk their own lives but then they put the lives of first responders into peril. No material thing is worth it. My SIL lost her whole house to Superstorm Sandy and the only good thing about it was that she wasn't there to be trapped in it. Her whole house was underwater. 



maggie's mommy said:


> I'm sitting here this morning listening to the news on this monster hurricane and it's not good for the entire state of Florida. I live in Highlands County which is pretty much in the center of the state. This morning they are saying the track is to turn north and come ashore somewhere around Miami and then continue north and go right over Highlands County. So scary. We won't have flooding, at least not from any body of water, but will have to deal with heavy rain and wind. Please pray for us and everyone in its path.


Pat - I really wish you would head out while there's time. They do seem to think it will go up the middle. It will lose power but still be pretty awful. Do you have a full tank of gas, provisions, water, dog supplies, meds. Some way to cover windows and a safe room if you stay? Do everything now while there are still supplies out there.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So glad your not in Florida, Mags! You were on my list of many I was worried about and was about to text.
Hopefully, your home, family and friends there will be safe.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, Sherry, and Sue, we are not in an evacuation zone. In fact, many from south Florida are evacuating to our area. We could go to my daughter's house in Orlando but it wouldn't do much good. She is only 75-80 miles away from us and we expect similar weather there. Our house is concrete block and I think very secure. I was here during Charlie and Jeanne in 2004 and we got through okay. Hoping for a similar outcome today. Sue, I have a full tank of gas, provisions, water, dog supplies and meds taken care of. Mom has two walk in closets in her room, so will go there if need be. I will sleep with her Sunday night so I'm sure she is safe. Sandi, thank you so much for your kind offer, but it would be impossible for me to get to Texas. I am not a very adventurous driver and Orlando is about as far as I go unless pushed hard. I feel confident that we will be okay. Believe me, I am not one to take chances and would be out of here if I felt it was necessary. I will keep in touch as best I can. I fully expect we will lose power and if that happens, I won't have any internet. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Praying for everyone in the path  . I'm further up and in Virginia. If you know anyone who needs shelter and can get here, we are happy to help.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Praying for everyone please be safe out there. Having just gone thru similar conditions with Harvey don't take anything lightly. Please be prepared with plenty of food and water.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you house will be OK. This is a scary storm. It is twice the size as Florida is wide.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> Sandi, Sherry, and Sue, we are not in an evacuation zone. In fact, many from south Florida are evacuating to our area. We could go to my daughter's house in Orlando but it wouldn't do much good. She is only 75-80 miles away from us and we expect similar weather there. Our house is concrete block and I think very secure. I was here during Charlie and Jeanne in 2004 and we got through okay. Hoping for a similar outcome today. Sue, I have a full tank of gas, provisions, water, dog supplies and meds taken care of. Mom has two walk in closets in her room, so will go there if need be. I will sleep with her Sunday night so I'm sure she is safe. Sandi, thank you so much for your kind offer, but it would be impossible for me to get to Texas. I am not a very adventurous driver and Orlando is about as far as I go unless pushed hard. I feel confident that we will be okay. Believe me, I am not one to take chances and would be out of here if I felt it was necessary. I will keep in touch as best I can. I fully expect we will lose power and if that happens, I won't have any internet. Thank you all for your prayers.



Pat I'm worried for you and Maggie I will be praying specific for you. I wish you could leave. Please Please let us know how your doing. I love you :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggie's mommy said:


> Sandi, Sherry, and Sue, we are not in an evacuation zone. In fact, many from south Florida are evacuating to our area. We could go to my daughter's house in Orlando but it wouldn't do much good. She is only 75-80 miles away from us and we expect similar weather there. Our house is concrete block and I think very secure. I was here during Charlie and Jeanne in 2004 and we got through okay. Hoping for a similar outcome today. Sue, I have a full tank of gas, provisions, water, dog supplies and meds taken care of. Mom has two walk in closets in her room, so will go there if need be. I will sleep with her Sunday night so I'm sure she is safe. Sandi, thank you so much for your kind offer, but it would be impossible for me to get to Texas. I am not a very adventurous driver and Orlando is about as far as I go unless pushed hard. I feel confident that we will be okay. Believe me, I am not one to take chances and would be out of here if I felt it was necessary. I will keep in touch as best I can. I fully expect we will lose power and if that happens, I won't have any internet. Thank you all for your prayers.


Wow. I hope you will be OK.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a massive storm. Anyone near water needs to find higher ground. My brothers continue to stay in Key West and they are not alone. It amazes me that islanders think they can ride this out. Hoping everyone stays safe. Regardless of where you are no one will escape some part of this storm. The news just said, no place is safe in the keys. I feel helpless for them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My sister is north of St. Augustine in World Golf Village and they are not in an evacuation zone either. They have a full tank of gas in the car, another 30 gallons of gas in cans for the generator, several cases of bottled water, lots of food (generator will keep the refrigerator running), kitty tranquilizers for their two cats, and lots of wine. 

Saying prayers for everyone in the path of this horrible storm!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad your sister is safe Maggie. I woke up because I couldn't sleep and was hoping when I turned on the TV that Irma had run out of gas, but NO. This is going to be one long weekend of anticipation.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a guest room, if any of our friends need a place to hang out during this crazy big hurricane!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw a comparison model of Hurricane Andrew next to Irma. Irma is 3 times the size Andrew was! It's horrifying!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Watching & praying for mercy for those in harm's way. It is going to be a doozer (spell check kept changing that to boozer---and spell-check may just be right!):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I apologize as in many ways that is just not funny, but it is.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with cities in Florida so I looked you Floridians up on a map. Please stay safe. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for all of you and your relatives that are stubborn :w00t: seriously what if it is as bad as stated, then what...... please update


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

maggie's mommy said:


> Sandi, Sherry, and Sue, we are not in an evacuation zone. In fact, many from south Florida are evacuating to our area. We could go to my daughter's house in Orlando but it wouldn't do much good. She is only 75-80 miles away from us and we expect similar weather there. Our house is concrete block and I think very secure. I was here during Charlie and Jeanne in 2004 and we got through okay. Hoping for a similar outcome today. Sue, I have a full tank of gas, provisions, water, dog supplies and meds taken care of. Mom has two walk in closets in her room, so will go there if need be. I will sleep with her Sunday night so I'm sure she is safe. Sandi, thank you so much for your kind offer, but it would be impossible for me to get to Texas. I am not a very adventurous driver and Orlando is about as far as I go unless pushed hard. I feel confident that we will be okay. Believe me, I am not one to take chances and would be out of here if I felt it was necessary. I will keep in touch as best I can. I fully expect we will lose power and if that happens, I won't have any internet. Thank you all for your prayers.


I'm closer to water than Maggie, but have also made the same preparations.
I believe we will lose electricity but have enough food and water to make it for quite a while. I felt we would be safer in my house than stuck on the road without accommodations or gas. I will check in tomorrow morning if we have electricity.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot believe how long Hurricane Irma is forecast to go on in Florida ... at least into the early hours of dawn tomorrow (Monday). 

Reva, Pat, and all of our other Spoiled Maltese family ... my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Right now I am watching/listening the CNN reports from Naples, Florida. I cannot believe Chris Cuomo is still standing out there. Chad Myers is advising him to go inside. So scary.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I'm closer to water than Maggie, but have also made the same preparations.
> I believe we will lose electricity but have enough food and water to make it for quite a while. I felt we would be safer in my house than stuck on the road without accommodations or gas. I will check in tomorrow morning if we have electricity.


We are doing OK. Really starting to get very windy and heavy rain now. So far, we still have power, but I think we will lose it soon. So far, I am feeling very safe in our house, but I fear it will be a long night. Right now Mom and I are having a glass of wine and enjoying it! I, too, will check in tomorrow morning if we have electricity.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of Kerry's brother Keith and his daughter ... hoping and praying they remain safe in Fort Myers. Hurricane Irma is doing so much damage.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, Reva, Mags, Cathy's brother---praying for safety.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Reva is safe. Mags has not heard from her brothers in Key West. Her sister is fine that is in her Vero Beach house. And her home is fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Reva is safe. Mags has not heard from her brothers in Key West. Her sister is fine that is in her Vero Beach house. And her home is fine.


Thanks Sherry. Worried about Pat and those who haven't checked in. This is a nightmare. My heart goes out to them. This morning I was in my nice warm, comfortable bed thinking and praying for those who have nothing. I actually feel a little guilty. So thankful. Wish I could help physically


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would be very surprised if Pat has electricity; likewise for the Keys. Vero Beach is on the east coast and probably was not hit as hard. Irma really tracked west.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A lot of surging in Jacksonville---friends there have been evacuated or are hunkered down in a hospital (where he works). I did not imagine they would get this so bad.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Looks like I've had about 5" of rain and that's not good. Last year we were hit by Matthew & lost several big hardwoods. The trees that Matthew loosened up are coming down now. In the meantime, tornado warnings for my county are being issued. Yikes! Local news is doing a real good job of keeping us up to date on current conditions. I will really be glad when this mess is over. AT least I still have power--well, for now anyway.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow Marti. Sandi - I don't think anyone expected the storm surge in Jacksonville


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a monster! So unexpected! The lady that manages the canal home we rented in Cape Coral Just emailed me that all was well there. That it changed course at the last minute and all 14 houses she manages are just fine. We had decided 100% not to go, leaving on the 23rd, but it looks like we go or lose all our money. Definitely going to investigate further.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Looks like I've had about 5" of rain and that's not good. Last year we were hit by Matthew & lost several big hardwoods. The trees that Matthew loosened up are coming down now. In the meantime, tornado warnings for my county are being issued. Yikes! Local news is doing a real good job of keeping us up to date on current conditions. I will really be glad when this mess is over. AT least I still have power--well, for now anyway.


It's scary how much damage these storms are doing. Marti, I hope you stay safe with the tornado warnings. 

A couple of friends bought a new home in Punta Gorda, Florida ... just last year. (they lived in Ashburn before they retired) They took heed and evacuated their home. They are staying with family in Alabama ... which was just hit this morning with Hurricane Irma! Yes, the same hurricane ... and, even though it is the end of Irma ... it is still doing damage with rain and wind. Thank goodness, for my friends, their home in Punta Gorda only needs a PVC drain repair ... the rest of their home and pool is fine because the water only came up to within two inches of their dock.

Marti, how are the fluff babies doing? Are they feeling any stress? Please give them hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie. And, please keep us updated when you are safe to do so.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay Marie!
Sending loving wishes to Marti & co & hoping to see you in Nov.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

Sending prayers and loves to all of those impacted. The weather is so scary right now, I really wish we would be more proactive as a global world about the state of our planet.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, well in spite of all the tornado warnings, nothing touched ground. But I've got to say, "warnings" are really scary. I didn't lose power, and while there's a lot of debris in the yard, no trees hit the house or garage. The dogs were fine, slept thru most of it altho they did know something was going on. So today I will be picking up sticks.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marti-

Much better than it could have been. I am glad for you. 

I hope Pat and Mags can check in. Mags is your brother OK?

Reva and Cathy - are you two doing OK with the aftermath?

Anyone else I am missing, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news! Mags brothers are safe and sound! Both of their homes survived. One brother's boat was trashed but the other brother's boats are fine. They have food and water, they're stocked up. They were able to call from a landline at the lumber company. I know Mags is relieved to hear from them!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay everyone!
Marti, I am still playing pick up sticks from Harvey & we were not in the brunt of things.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Checking in from Highlands County in Florida. We, unexpectedly, experienced the eyewall going right over us but we are okay. It was quite an experience but our house withstood the wind and rain. We pretty much had the same damage as many, lots of tree branches and debris all over. We had a tree down in our yard that belonged to our neighbor. Luckily, it didn't hit anything and has already been removed. We do not have power and don't know exactly when it will be restored. Yesterday the temperatures were in the 90's and the humidity was high. My daughter in Orlando was one of the lucky few who did not lose power so we are now enjoying her house with her and her family. Sure does make you enjoy all the creature comforts you take for granted. All in all, we came through unscathed and thank God for that. Also, want to thank you all for your prayers and concern. Made me feel very loved!


----------

